# Fort Lauderdale, Fl seeking mature gamers



## magnusmalkus (Nov 10, 2006)

Seeking mature players in the Fort Lauderdale, Florida area.

Looking to run a game on Sundays (any available time slot).  I can host.  Dog and cat in the house, so hopefully you wont be allergic.

I don't need too many players and I'd even entertain a 1 on 1  or 1 on 2 game.

Drop me a line!

satyr_cub@yahoo.com


----------

